# How to switch camera during Skype call?



## zvone

During a video call on Skype (on my MotoX 2nd gen.) I am not able to switch between front and rear camera (when I want to show something or someone, etc.). When I tap on my (small) front camera picture, it just becomes bigger, it doesn't switch to the rear one. Anyone figured this out?


----------



## metallica5456

You should have a little camera icon with arrows around it in one of the corners of the screen.


----------



## zvone

I have that icon when I am using camera, but during Skype call, it's not there.


----------



## metallica5456

Maybe try reinstalling Skype?


----------



## zvone

Thank's mate. If everything else fails, I'll do that.


----------



## metallica5456

Sorry don't have better advice for ya.


----------



## zvone




----------



## dvk01

I don't think that feature is in the android version of Skype
or at least not in some android Skype versions. There are numerous Skype apps for Android and it depends what Android version you use, whether all features are available.

It might be in the more options during a call. Do you have a settings or 3 lines or 3 dots in bottom of screen. that will pop up a small settings window that might allow switch camera or send image or similar settings


----------



## metallica5456

I have Android 4.4.4 and my Skype has it, fwiw.


----------



## texasbullet

I don't use skype on my android cell phone. I only use Whatsapp and facebook messenger and I don't have any problems when switching the camera around.


----------



## zvone

I have Marshmallow 6.1 ,and there is no settings dots or lines. It doesn't matter, it's not a big deal. Thank's for the help!


----------

